# New b4 bi-turbo now available in uk



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

410 bhp coupe and convertible combine luxury and refinement with just 177 g/km of CO2

Goodwood Festival of Speed - Stand 7 - UK launch for new ALPINAs








Nottingham (UK). ALPINA is following the launch of the remarkable D3 Bi-Turbo, the world's fastest diesel production car, with two new petrol models. The new B4 Bi-Turbo is available as a coupe or a convertible, together offering a unique combination of comfort, refinement and very high performance.

With more than 300 kW (410 hp) and 600 Nm of torque, the Coupe touches 100 km/h(62 mph) from zero in just 4.2 seconds (4.5 for the Convertible). Four Wheel Drive versions, available in left hand drive markets only, will reach 100 km/h (62 mph) in an astonishing 4.0 seconds. ALPINA's careful optimisation of the powertrain and aerodynamics allows this remarkable performance to be delivered with combined cycle fuel economy of 37 mpg and CO2 emissions of just 177 g/km.

The B4 Bi-Turbo will be launched in the UK at the Goodwood Festival of Speed (June 27 - 29), where visitors will also be able to see the XD3 luxury compact SUV and the astonishing 700 Nm D3-Bi-Turbo, which combines 278 km/h (172 mph) and 0-100km/h (0-62 mph) in 4.6 seconds with CO2 emissions of just 139 g/km.








ALPINA GB sales manager Matthew Stripling says the cars are designed for people who appreciate refinement and comfort as much as very high performance. "ALPINA customers value the finely-honed feel of a bespoke car and the easily accessible performance that comes with substantial torque available at almost any engine speed," he explains. "We are not trying to compete with cars that must also perform well on a track. An ALPINA is often described as 'the best performance car for the real world' and that's something we are very proud of."

Based on BMW's latest generation 3-Series, the B4 Bi-Turbo is the result of a two year development programme during which every aspect of the vehicle was analysed and refined to increase performance, comfort, efficiency and style. Using design and validation processes identical to those implemented by BMW, ALPINA's team of 50 development engineers worked with specialist suppliers to enhance the engine, gearbox, cooling system, body structure, wheels, tyres, aerodynamics, steering, suspension and interior.

At the heart of the new B4 Bi-Turbo is an extensively re-engineered version of BMW's highly-regarded 3.0 litre straight six from the 335i. That engine's twin-scroll single turbocharger is replaced by a twin-turbo system to provide very fast throttle response and the many bespoke components include a sophisticated cooling system and a new, forged steel crankshaft. "ALPINAs must be capable of high-performance motoring every day without any compromise in durability," emphasises Stripling.

Bespoke Luxury

The BMW ALPINA B4 Bi-Turbo is available in the UK as a Coupe for £58,950 or as a Convertible for £62,950, with a long list of standard equipment that includes an eight-speed automatic gearbox, Adaptive M Sport Suspension, leather upholstery, electrically adjustable heated sports seats, climate control and Bi-Xenon headlights. Inside, there are luxury carpet overmats and subtle ALPINA logos on the seat backs and door sills. The instruments are in ALPINA Blue and the steering wheel is covered in finest-quality, hand-stitched Lavalina leather. The acoustically insulated metal roof of the Convertible can be closed in just 20 seconds at up to 18 km/h (11 mph).

Outside, the new B4 Bi-Turbo receives subtle aerodynamic enhancements developed in BMW's wind tunnel, a four outlet exhaust with an 'intelligent' acoustic valve, and 20" ALPINA alloy wheels in the company's famous Classic design. Every car is finished with a model plaque displayed on the centre console, showing the car's unique build number.

In addition to being available with all BMW options including those from BMW Individual, the B4 Bi-Turbo can receive almost limitless personalisation from ALPINA's craftsmen. Alongside the famous ALPINA Blue and ALPINA Green signature paintwork, choices include hand-stitched full leather interiors of superb quality and a wide range of hand-finished woods for the dashboard and doors.

ALPINA has worked closely with BMW since 1961, with shared warranty cover since 1964. The company was registered as an automobile manufacturer in 1983. ALPINAs can be serviced at any BMW dealer.

www.bmwalpina.co.uk


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

I love Alpinas. Without fail, they are always great driver's cars.

The quoted torque figure of 600Nm is incredible and will make for a very quick and satisfying car to drive in normal 'give and take' traffic.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Is there no limit to how diesel will end up 

410hp 177co an still 37 to the gallon pretty impressive another amazing bit of Alpina engineering!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny I was looking at a few D3s last night on-line. This is in a different league though. Stunning.
Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Is there no limit to how diesel will end up
> 
> 410hp 177co an still 37 to the gallon pretty impressive another amazing bit of Alpina engineering!


From what I read this is a petrol one. The B series Alpina are petrol, and the D series are diesel. 
Cooks


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Beasty car, looks impressive


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Cookies said:


> From what I read this is a petrol one. The B series Alpina are petrol, and the D series are diesel.
> Cooks


Saw D3 opening sentence an skimmed through  
Stinking car all the same :thumb:


----------

